# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Tiệm cà phê cực đẹp thức uống ngon ở Thủ đô cần lưu ý

## nghiagend12

*Quán cafe cực đẹp, thức uống ngon ở Thủ đô cần lưu ý*

Chuỗi coffee đẹp ở Thủ đô - Không chỉ là nơi nhằm gặp gỡ bầu bạn, thảo luận, hò hẹn các *[replacer_a]* lúc này còn là địa chỉ "sống ảo" của nhiều bạn trẻ, chớ lờ đi 06 cửa hàng cà phê đẹp nhất sau cho giây phút hò hẹn cùng bè bạn nhé!

*Lofita City Life*

*Địa chỉ: 30A Trần Hưng Đạo, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội*

Khác với những Lofita khác, Lofita - City Life mang một âm hưởng nhẹ nhàng và thân thuộc. Lofita - City Life tạo một cảm nhận ấm áp, các giới trẻ, gia đình quây quần bên nhau kể các câu chuyện thường nhật với hình ảnh yên bình và nhẹ nhàng của một trong số con đường đẹp Hà Nội.

*Quán cafe đẹp Hồ Tùng Mậu, Cầu Giấy*

Từ Lofita bạn có thể nhìn thấy tất cả khung cảnh ở góc đường Phạm Hùng và Hồ Tùng Mậu, và mặt khác còn nằm ngay đối diện ngôi trường đẹp nổi tiếng, Đại học Quốc gia Hà Nội.

Bên ngoài ban công rộng tuyệt đẹp, bên trong quang cảnh cũng không kém phần với thiết kế màu nâu ấm áp cực tây, hay khu chụp ảnh ghế hồng bánh bèo xinh hết nấc. Với các dân văn phòng hay vị khách luống tuổi, quán cũng có không ít góc để mọi người có thể ngồi nhâm nhi 1 tách trà, tận hưởng Hà Nội từ trên cao.

Lofita cũng được đa số diễn viên, ca sĩ tên tuổi lựa chọn là nơi để quay MV, chụp hình, những lứa đôi tổ chức cầu hôn hay các buổi tiệc sinh nhật cùng bè bạn.


*Hệ thống Lofita Tea & Cafe - Nhà hàng coffee ngon, view đẹp ở Hà Nội
*
- Lofita - The Crystal House: Số 1 Hồ Tùng Mậu, quận Cầu Giấy


- Lofita - Paris Dream: Tầng 9 - 10, 338 Phố Huế, quận Hai Bà Trưng

- Lofita - The Trip: 11 Tú Mỡ, quận Cầu Giấy 

- Lofita - The White Palace: 45 Thảo Nguyên, khu dân cư Ecopark

- Lofita - The Church: Số 12 - 14 Ấu Triệu, quận Hoàn Kiếm

- Lofita - City Life: 30A Trần Hưng Đạo, quận Hoàn Kiếm


*Lofita Crystal House*

*Địa điểm: Số 1 Hồ Tùng Mậu, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
*
Với một cảnh quan rộng lớn nhờ cửa kính sáng sủa, bắt trọn mọi khung cảnh chung quanh cộng thêm ánh sáng tự nhiên càng làm không gian của Lofita Hồ Tùng Mậu bừng sáng mỗi lần bạn bước chân đến. 

*Lofita 338 Phố Huế - Paris Dream* 

Cửa hàng cà phê đẹp nhất - Lofita tại tầng 9,10 số 338 Phố Huế với quang cảnh sân thượng cực lãng mạn, dễ thương và cực Tây, được coi như tọa độ check in của giới trẻ.

Những khung cửa sổ với ánh sáng ngập tràn, lan can quang cảnh rộng ra đường phố phía dưới, quang cảnh mây trời đẹp như mơ sẽ hút hồn tất cả những bạn trẻ tới đây.

*Lofita - The White Palace*

*Địa chỉ: số 45 Thảo Nguyên, trung tâm đô thị Ecopark, Hà Nội*

Quang cảnh sang chảnh Cửa hàng cafe đẹp Ecopark, Hưng Yên

Nguyên gốc là cửa hàng thức uống được làm nên bởi Đức Trung Luxury với chất lượng tuyệt vời, không gian đẳng cấp tại số 45 Thảo Nguyên, trung tâm đô thị Ecopark, Hà Nội. Nhằm mục đích tăng chất lượng dịch vụ, làm nên trải nghiệm đổi mới để bắt kịp khuynh hướng của thực khách, Lofita - The White Palace được ra đời bởi sự tổng hợp Lofita Tea & Coffee, Tuart Group cùng với Đức Trung Luxury. 

*Lofita 12 - 14 Ấu Triệu The Church* 

Chuỗi Cà phê đẹp - Nhà Thờ Lớn luôn là địa chỉ đắc địa cho các quán cafe tại Hà Nội bởi view thoáng rộng, hướng ra nhà thờ cổ kính. Trong những những chuỗi cà phê quanh đây, Lofita xứng đáng nằm trong top những cửa hàng coffee có khoảng view mê đắm nhất Hà Nội. Không gian ngoài trời được sắp xếp không mái che, để lộ thiên view toàn cảnh Nhà Thờ Lớn. 

Cảnh quan phía trong được thiết kế theo phong cách moroc dịu dàng và hiện đại. Tọa lạc ở tầng 5,6,7 ngay đầu khu phố Ấu Triệu tấp nập Hà Nội, các khung cửa sổ với ánh sáng ngập tràn, phía ban công tầm nhìn rộng ra đường phố phía dưới, cùng với cảnh quan chụp mây trời thật cực đẹp sẽ làm bạn thích thú khi đến đây đấy.

*Tìm hiểu thêm:* quán cafe view đẹp nơi không gian yên tĩnh, mang lại cảm giác thư giãn

*Lofita 11 Tú Mỡ*

*Được tọa lạc trong căn biệt thự sang trọng với mặt tiền 15m2 rộng rãi
*
Ngôi nhà thứ 5 của Lofita được bài biện với không gian sống ảo triệu like, giữ nguyên sở thích #green_life điểm tô rất nhiều cây xanh đẹp mắt, Lofita Tú Mỡ được tô điểm thêm bởi style tropical đặc trưng. Mỗi chi nhánh của Lofita đều mang một âm hưởng bố trí khác biệt trọn vẹn, phong phú và độc bản!

Công thức thức uống độc quyền được nghiên cứu bởi học viện giảng-dạy pha chế Namas, hương vị vượt trội so với phân khúc!

Ngôi nhà thứ 7 của Lofita được bài biện với không gian sống ảo nổi bật, giữ nguyên xu hướng green life trang trí phần lớn cây xanh mát mắt, Lofita EcoPark được điểm tô thêm bởi style tropical nổi bật. Mỗi chi nhánh của Lofita đều mang một âm hưởng sắp xếp khác biệt hoàn toàn, đa dạng và độc bản!

Lofita - The White Palace báo-hiệu sẽ mang đến chất lượng dịch vụ cùng với những trải nghiệm với mẻ và tốt nhất để không những là giới trẻ mà còn các gia đình muốn dành thời gian gần gũi bên nhau

*Tìm hiểu thêm những dịch vụ chụp ảnh cưới đẹp tại Tuart Net:* *  quán cà phê view *

----------

